# Webserver



## mike-net (31. Juli 2006)

Hi ich bin noch n  in sachen webserver ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen. Ich habe mir jetz einen dyndns account besorgt. Und diesen auch schon auf meinem Linksys Router installiert dort läuft er auch jetz mal erst.
Nur ich hab kein plan was ich jetzt weiter thun muss dass ich daten von Laufwerk C online über ein html dokument sehen kann. Ich hörte das es für windows so Programme gibt wo man das machen kann hab XP aber auch null ahnung von Konfiguration für sowas. Genau gesagt such ich ne Anleitung für sowas wo ich über dyndns meine dateien vom eigenen PC aus hosten kann und für freunde n space online stellen falls jemand weis wie sowas geht bitte genau informationen drüber schreiben oder nen link mit Anleitung wo alles genau drinsteht.
Danke auch vor erst mal für alle Informationen  Mike


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (31. Juli 2006)

http://www.apachefriends.org/de/index.html - könnte dir mal fürs erste Weiterhelfen

und ein wenig Google könnte auch nicht schaden, weil da findet man Links wie diese:

http://de.selfhtml.org/servercgi/server/allgemein.htm
http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=webserver+einrichten+windows&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## mike-net (31. Juli 2006)

Das ging ja flott ich bräuchte allerdings auch noch was für konfiguration für sowas. Ich komm nie dahinter was ich wo einstellen soll und gegoogelt hab ich auch schon genug. Naja lokal hats schon mal gefunkt bei ein freund aber ned extern. Und wenn ich zaus das dyndns eingeb dann kommt da immer die Kennwort eingabe vom router.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (31. Juli 2006)

mike-net hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ging ja flott ich bräuchte allerdings auch noch was für konfiguration für sowas. Ich komm nie dahinter was ich wo einstellen soll und gegoogelt hab ich auch schon genug. Naja lokal hats schon mal gefunkt bei ein freund aber ned extern. Und wenn ich zaus das dyndns eingeb dann kommt da immer die Kennwort eingabe vom router.


Also das mit Google glaub ich mal nicht aber egal. Hier mal ein paar Links:

http://www.testticker.de/ipro/praxis/netzwerke/article20020514501.aspx (Umfassendes zu Apache)
http://www.goldmann.de/apache-unter-windows-installieren_tipp_165.html (Einfach etwas runter scrollen, da kommt dann einiges)
http://www.apachefriends.org/de/faq-general.html
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ (Doku hilft auch immer)
http://www.apachefriends.org/f/
http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/server/apacheconf/apconf09.htm (Diverse Querverweise beachten)

So ich glaube jetzt hast du für eine Weile genug zu lesen. 
Hier noch der Google-Link mit dem ich das alles gefunden habe:
http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=konfiguration+apache+windows&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Grüsse
Witti

PS: In Zukunft wirklich erstmal ausgiebig googlen oder dieses bzw. andere Foren durchsuchen. Da findet sich sicher auch einiges. Ist nicht böse oder so gemeint ist nur ein Tipp.



			
				mike-net hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ging ja flott ich bräuchte allerdings auch noch was für konfiguration für sowas. Ich komm nie dahinter was ich wo einstellen soll und gegoogelt hab ich auch schon genug. Naja lokal hats schon mal gefunkt bei ein freund aber ned extern. Und wenn ich zaus das dyndns eingeb dann kommt da immer die Kennwort eingabe vom router.



Zu deinem Edit:
Ist der Webserver Port freigegeben bzw. weitergeleitet zu deinem Rechner?


----------



## mike-net (31. Juli 2006)

oki werd mir das mal morgen reinziehen und schauen ob ich was mit anfangen kann. Hm Portfreigabe da kenn mich auch ned so aus aber das guck ich alles mal morgen.
herzlichen dank aus Wien

Mike


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (31. Juli 2006)

Habs mir erst grad gedacht wie ich "zaus" gelesen hab! Wohn eigentlich auch in Wien bin aber derzeit auf Heimaturlaub in Oberösterreich.


----------



## mike-net (31. Juli 2006)

das is ja witzig fahr ab di ins waldfirtel auf urlaub und wollte mal gucken ob ich das vorher noch hinbekomme mit server


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Juli 2006)

@mike-net: Es waere nett wenn Du Dir gleich von Beginn angewoehnen koenntest Dich hier an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------



## mike-net (18. August 2006)

So der erste Schritt zum ftp funktioniert schon mal nur muss ich bei xampp noch was einstellen weil da imma n Ordner Fenster kommt:

Kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Vergewissern Sie sich ob Dateiname richtig angegeben wurde und Sie erforderliche Zugriffsberechtigungen haben.

Was muss ich da noch wo genau einstellen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. August 2006)

Wenn du FTP sagst denke ich dass du den mitgelieferten Filezilla nutzt.
Du musst nicht nur einem Benutzer ein Passwort und Verzeichniss zuweisen, sondern auch Rechte innerhalb dieses Verzeichnisses.
Das geht im selben Fenster wo du ihm auch das Startverzeichniss zugewiesen hast (falls du das nicht hast, liegt hier schon dein Problem), einfach mal gucken was da für häkchen gesetzt werden können.


----------



## mike-net (18. August 2006)

Also ich hab das folgender maßen eingestellt:

Benutzer ist auf anonym

Home directory ist c:\Programme\xampp\anonym\incoming\

Und Häkchen bei Files: Read / Write

Directory: Create / List / Subdir dort sind meine häkchen

was noch dortsteht is bei Details: Das Zeitlimit wurde für den Vorgang erreicht hab ich oben vergessen

Muss ich da eventuell noch im windows ne freigabe machen? oder geht das auch über das xampp tool?


----------



## mike-net (21. August 2006)

Hi ich denke ich bin schon auf meinen Fehler draufgekommen dank eines kleinen tools namens Serv-U.
Und zwar könnte es sein dass ich bei dyndns die falsche IP eingetragen habe. Stimmt hoffentlich meine Aussage jetz:

Habe die IP von meinem PC 62.xxx anstatt der Wirelesskarte 192.xxx von meinem router in der dyndns eingetragen. Daher Folge von Client: Kennt sich nicht aus auf welche Adresse er zugreifen soll und schreibt Ordnerfehler wegen Verwirrung. Da die Adresse von PC ja schon auf dem Router läuft mit dyndns.

Ich hoffe ich habe das jetz richtig verstanden. Ihr könnt mich ruhig ausbessern aber dies ist die einzige Erklärung die ich finden konnten. Ich kann schon mal intern vom selben PC aus zugreifen mit accounts. Ich hoffe das geht auch ausserhalb des Wireless Lan das muss ich allerdings erst mal testen.

Nice Greets from Vienna:


Mike;-)Net


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. August 2006)

Du hast nun die IP deines Wirelesscontrollers bei DynDNS eingetragen ?
Das wäre natürlich auch falsch. Angeben musst du die IP die dein Router auserhalb des Netzwerkes hat (oder wie heist das, meine Güte )

Die findest du zB hier raus. http://www.wieistmeineip.de/

Wobei, wenn du den Router die Aktualisierung von DynDNS überlässt, der das automatisch richtig machen sollte.
Alternativ gibts bei DynDNS mitlerweile einen kostenlosen Hauseigenen DynDNS Clienten der die IP auch automatisch updaten kann.

Du musst im Router für den FTP noch Port 20 und Port 21 auf deine Interne IP (also die deines Wirelesscontrollers, bzw des PCs auf dem der FTP Server läuft) weiterleiten.
Das können eventuell einige FTP Server auch bei bedarf per UPNP machen, aber keine Ahnung welche das unterstützen.

Dann sollte einem FTP Zugriff über das Internet nichtsmehr im Wege stehen.


----------



## mike-net (1. September 2006)

Hab das geändert und ich hoffe das er jetz gehn sollte. Hab zusätzlich noch n DynDNS Updater auf diesem PC installiert. Stelle hier mal ein Test-Beispiel dazu zur Verfügung ftp://mike-net.homeftp.org:20 BN.: mike PW.: mike.
Hoffe das klappt entwerder mit Ibrowser oder FileZillaClient. Bitte alles schreiben was bei euch angezeigt wird oder ob überhaupt was geht. Falls nicht gehn sollte bin ich wieder mal ratlos. Auf meinem PC kann ich mich jedenfalls schon mal drauf einloggen. MFG. Mike


----------



## mike-net (2. September 2006)

FileZilla Server version 0.9.18 beta
Copyright 2001-2006 by Tim Kosse (tim.kosse@filezilla-project.org)
Connecting to server...
Connected, waiting for authentication
Logged on

das steht nun nach meinem neustart und nun  will ich wissen obs funkt 
und das einzige was noch is:

                                                   immer komm ich von mein PC drauf Aber ned von aussen 
                                                   was der sinn der sache ist.!

Naja ich will nur einfach einen websrver haben mit ftp zugang aber ich geb sicher ned uff?


Und noch n prob von intern ja aber ned wenn paps drauf zugreift


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. September 2006)

Funktioniert, und wo sind jetzt die nicht versprochenen "Sexfilmchen"  ?


----------



## mike-net (3. September 2006)

Es scheint zu funktionieren dank wittis Hilfe über MSN. Hatte gestern meinen ersten Erfolg, da sich mein Paps gestern von zu Hause aus einloggen konnte.
Ein großes lob an dieses Forum da ohne diese Hilfe kein neuer FTP - Server entstehen konnte.

ftp://mike-net.homeftp.org:20

Bn.: mike Pw.: mike

Hier könnt ihr den Account einige Zeit lang testen. Werd aber später sicher ändern is nur mal als Probe.

MFG Mike


----------



## mike-net (3. September 2006)

Daran hatte ich bis jetz noch nicht gedacht sollte eigentlich nur als Webspace und MP3 tauschen gelten im privaten Freundeskreis.


----------

